# Thank goodness for Blackberry!



## Banned (Mar 29, 2010)

Sometimes I long for the days before cell phones and blackberries when life seemed much calmer and simpler.

But today, as I sit at the hairdressers for 45 minutes getting my hair dyed blue. I'm grateful for the entertainment my crackberrry provides me.  What the heck did I ever do without it???


----------



## Daniel (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: thank goodness for blackberry!*



> What the heck did I ever do without it???


Read romantic novels? 



> getting my hair dyed blue.


Isn't that what highlights are for?


----------



## Banned (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: thank goodness for blackberry!*

Blech...no romance, or Nancy Drew for me.  

It's not ALL blue....they're called peek-a-boos...the blue "peeks" out from under my natural brown.  It's kinda funky.  I do love it.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 29, 2010)

I thought you already dyed it blue - like last week?


----------



## Banned (Mar 29, 2010)

I did - two weeks ago, but they told me I'd need to come back in two weeks (today) to get it redone.  Because it was my first time doing it two weeks ago it faded really fast.  After today I should only need to get it redone every four to six weeks.  And I think she mixed the colour wrong or differently today - it looks more purple than blue, but...it's still funky, and it didn't cost me anything, so I'm not complaining.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 29, 2010)

Purple hairs, eh? Jimi Hendrix had a song about that...

YouTube - Jimi Hendrix Purple Haze


----------



## Banned (Mar 29, 2010)

Ok but mine looks WAY better than his.  And I still prefer to call it blue.  Once it relaxes in a day or two it'll be blue for sure.  My mom says it's "kinda blue".


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 29, 2010)

Uh-huh... green, turquoise, and amethyst are "kinda blue" too...


----------



## Banned (Mar 29, 2010)

Good point, and excellent options for the next visit to the hairdresser .


----------



## busybee (Mar 30, 2010)

You Guys, after a hard day at work it is kinda nice to visit this site, and "listen"to the sledging you all give each other.  
Busy bee.


----------

